# Vertical Swimming



## PBrewer (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had one of my Betta's for a year. Recently he has stopped blowing bubbles and swimming to the top. Most of the time he is resting at the bottom of the tank and hiding in his cave. When he does venture out it is very difficult for him to swim horizontally most of the time is spent in a vertical position (swimming and resting). There are no outward signs of disease and I have searched the web and gone to a pet store for an answer. Has anyone had the same experience or can help?

Thanks


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

hi welcome to fishforum...

last time, something like this happen to my betta, he was always at the bottom and come up only to gulp some air. his tail bent and resting at the bottom and him looking up... 

change 50% of water... mine wasnt eating at that time... see if he comes to grab food, if he doesnt, do not feed him...

whats the tank size?

do not feed until he gets better, or the food is just going to nasty the water.

depending the size of the tank, change water often... i did this and he was fine in a few days... although till date, i am not really sure what caused this... could be water parameters.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what temp is the tank ?
if they are not warm enough they will not move around
hardley enough.
(someone please correct me if i am wrong  )


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

willow said:


> hi
> what temp is the tank ?
> if they are not warm enough they will not move around
> hardley enough.
> (someone please correct me if i am wrong  )


Yep. Temp is very important in the betta's case aside from water parameters. Maintain it at 80 degrees Fahrenheit. Colder temperature makes them noticeably sluggish.

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

well are there other signs? i kno mine swims vertical when shes trying to eat food on the bottom with my corys, since the mouth on the betta is positioned in such a way


----------



## PBrewer (Nov 20, 2007)

He is in a large decorative vase that holds approximately 2.5 gallons of water. I have removed about half of the water to see if that would help and it didn't. I have slowly adjusted the water temperature (warmer) and have seen no difference. I read (on another web-site) that Aquarium Salt and Aquari-Sol (in appropriate amounts) was a good thing so I began using these products and he perked up a little but has returned to "looking" depressed. He is eating a little but only likes freeze dried bloodworms and Betta flakes; he will not eat Betta pellets and Brine Shrimp. He literally swims as if his tail fins have become to heavy and he looks like is standing in an upright position. I have considered that he has Swim Bladder but I don't know enough about this to know for sure and I have read nothing on a cure.


----------

